# Re-freezing food



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi I've not been on here for some years since selling my sanchezi, however I am now the proud owner of 6 beautiful youthful red bellies, I've been keeping them for the past week and their main stable diet is doromin pellets, and fresh white fish, fully shelled shrimp and squid (they love them all equally). My question is.... Is it ok to buy a batch of the above food and re-freeze it, (for humans they advise not to re-freeze!) I was just wondering if it would be the same for fish??? The last thing I want is to cause any damage 2 them? any help is appreciated!!!

P.S. piranha fury rocks and I'm glad to be back!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

2 be honest I've just read my post again, had sixty views but no reply... I'm talking predominantly about the shrimp which does state do not refreeze! everything else is fresh and not obviously been frozen before, i've searched results for freezing food and not had much joy?? come on guys I know the answer is out there......


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

No it wont cause any harm to them at all, i always freeze my fish and when i feed it to them put it in the fridge to thaw out for several hours, but not at room temperature as my reds seam to enjoy it when it is still very cold. If i buy frozen fish at the fish store i put it straight in the freezer but i sometimes but fresh unfrozen and then put in the freezer. The only issue i have had is with freezer burn which happens when the fish isnt air tight and gets set upon via dehydration and oxidation


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sharpteeth said:


> 2 be honest I've just read my post again, had sixty views but no reply... I'm talking predominantly about the shrimp which does state do not refreeze! everything else is fresh and not obviously been frozen before, i've searched results for freezing food and not had much joy?? come on guys I know the answer is out there......


if its fresh you can freeze it, i would not re-freeze already frozen food over and over. if its already frozen cut off the right size peice for all 6 P's and once thawed feed to P's and dont re-freeze if they dont eat it all, IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys do realize you are talking about piranhas right? Personally...I thaw out food and whatever I dont feed....I just stick in the fridge in a cup of water....and then feed it in the next day or two. Before I feed them I dump out the water and rinse off the fish a little....and then in the tank it goes.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You guys do realize you are talking about piranhas right? Personally...I thaw out food and whatever I dont feed....I just stick in the fridge in a cup of water....and then feed it in the next day or two. Before I feed them I dump out the water and rinse off the fish a little....and then in the tank it goes.


Ditto.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks have all the info I need now!! happy feeding! woop woop :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Buy fresh and you wont have to keep refreezing... cut it up into small chunks and freeze and just take a few chunks and thaw them in hot water before you add the food to the tank.

Squid is an excellent colour enhancer... feed it as much as you can and watch the colours pop


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I believe that people say not to refreeze foods for humans is because normal freezers can freeze the food fast enough to retain the water in it. If you take a nice steak and throw it in your freezer, it will slowly form ice crystals which will puncture the cell walls and allow moisture to be released upon defrosting. If you do this numerous times, you will end up with a terribly dry steak. Commercial freezers will flash-freeze foods to form smaller ice crystals and retain this moisture. While important to a human, I don't think it makes a difference for a piranha.


----------

